# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  Magic Finder

## Airicist

Website - buymagicfinder.com

facebook.com/Magic-Finder-223810624737536

----------


## Airicist

Magic Finder As Seen On TV commercial buy Magic Finder As Seen On TV key locator key finder

Published on Oct 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Magic Finder review - for keys and dogs

Published on Feb 20, 2016




> The Magic Finder is an As Seen On TV Bluetooth tile that talks to the Magic Finder app on your smartphone and helps you find lost items. The Magic Finder had some issues with my new Nexus 6P phone it did work on my older ZTE ZMax phone. I was hoping it was something I could keep on my dog's collar to help with finding him when he escapes the backyard. But he didn't seem to like wearing it and it didn't have quite the range I was expecting.

----------

